# إزالة خزانات الوقود.



## رمزة الزبير (27 سبتمبر 2011)

إزالة خزانات الوقود المرودمة تشمل إجراءات صارمة للسلامة والبيئة خاصة فيما يتعلقة بإحتمال وجود تسرب إلى الأرض نرفق ملف يحوي مجال العمل للإجراءات العامة لذلك.

أرجو من من يملك أية معلومات في هذا الخصوص إضافتها إلى هذه الصفحة لتعم الفائدة.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورة أخت رمزة
وأضم صوتي لصوتك


----------



## safety113 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

لدي الكثير لكن انت تعرف استاذ غسان ما هو همنا الآن
شكرا رمزة باذن الله ساقوم بالنشر بحال وجدت وقتا لذلك


----------



## mzaid (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر لك


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## ahmed elesawy (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*الف شكر لك*​


----------



## ahmed elesawy (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*الف شكر 
*​


----------

